# Upelkuchen (u pel ku chen)



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, thought that would get your attention! :lolkin:

For those who know what this is, I don't have to explain the concept of this not-so-miniature iced cake. But for those who are ig...no, unaware of what it is, I'll take the time to explain:

It seems so innocent, but the citizans of Underland know that one bite of this cake will cause the person eating it to grow tall. Its especially helpful after taking a swig of the Pishalver. (which makes one shrink)

Sound like fun? Well, I just happen to have one right here!









(not for actual consumption)

This cake started out as a discarded peice of styrofoam. After I cut it to the right size, I 'frosted' it with latex/caulk Originally I was just going to leave it at that, but then I wasn't happy with it because it looked like an brownie that had been iced before it was completely cool.

So, I fixed it by covering it with really thin clay and smoothed everything down. Then I placed a little flower I made along with the little vines and to prevent cracking I spraypainted it (the base purple color) before it dried and then left it overnight.

Once it was dry, I painted it twice with basic white acrylic paint (leaving the flower and vines purple) The flowers I painted pink and the vines a very greenish looking blue. The final touch was to write the words "Eat Me" in a fine pointed permanent marker and then wrote over that with a shiny purple paint.

And thus it was finished.

Once it was done, I put into into a small display case I picked up at Hobby Lobby for $1.99. I didn't do a whole lot to this besides tape up the glass windows and painting it all sliver (never gonna do it again) For the lining I simply put a remant of fancy purple fabric I didn't know I had into the bottom of the case.

And this is the final product

















I hope you all like it! And I really hope that's the right pronounciation


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice I really like the tag not for consumption LOL cause at 6ft4in I dont need to grow any taller ......I'm glad to hear you scene is coming togeather


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool.. you really paying attention to all the details. Nice.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks so much mike and cerinad. it was fun to make!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, it looks good enough to eat - maybe I could stand to get a wee bit taller


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great! I'll eat it!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It looks so yummy!!! Nice work!! Your tea party is going to be amazing, I wish I could be there to see it!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

if you eat it...do you grow in height only or are there other benefits?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i wish you could be here too Nixie, but you've got your own tea party to get to!

Glyphen....you sick and twisted individual....

because i'm a lady, I will only say this. you grow in height and for any other needs, consult your doctor


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

always with the disclaimers..Sheesh!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> because i'm a lady, I will only say this. you grow in height and for any other needs, consult your doctor


Amy, you're so funny!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i try.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet looking treat!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

So what kind of "security" does a pastry like that have? Cause I know some folks that are not tall enough to ride the really fun rides at amusement parks, that would pay top dollar for a item like that.....

Looks good enough to eat....HA! I am so clever, I made a funny.....

DA seriously, looks great!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it. And if someone ticks you off you can just show it to them. LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks guys. I'm really happy with how it came out. :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> So what kind of "security" does a pastry like that have? Cause I know some folks that are not tall enough to ride the really fun rides at amusement parks, that would pay top dollar for a item like that.....
> 
> Looks good enough to eat....HA! I am so clever, I made a funny.....
> 
> DA seriously, looks great!


are you volunteering for security or are you really thinking of trying to steal it? hmmm?

how about a deal. i'll send any miscreants that try to steal it your way so you can practice using your incinerator... *cue evil laugh*


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks bold & delicious! I would love a bite, but that would ruin it... Great cake!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks zurgh.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

great idea and very enticing!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like a real pastry, good job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you!


----------

